# Out Of Order watches



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

*OOO.*................. :biggrin: from Watchgecko, one of a new range.























































Check out the range. * 291565841553*


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

nice but spoilt by a pristine back just wants a clout we an hammer to sort it :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

not bad for £32.90.........oh wait..their £329 :scared: its basicly a redialed fake thats been blasted with a blow lamp and some wet and dry and probably fitted with a dubiously sourced citizen 82**, is this a case of: make it as cheap as possible but inflate the price and people will think its quality? if it was £20 or £30 maybe...............................Nah no chance P.O.S in my honest opinion :nono:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Nigelp said:


> nice but spoilt by a pristine back just wants a clout we an hammer to sort it :laugh:


the bigger the hammer the better - yet another boring rolly clone :bash:

:laugh:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Am I missing something? Some in-joke perhaps? It just looks like a piece of 5hite - and is it really £330? :rofl:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bruce said:


> not bad for £32.90.........oh wait..their £329 :scared: its basicly a redialed fake thats been blasted with a blow lamp and some wet and dry and probably fitted with a dubiously sourced citizen 82**, is this a case of: make it as cheap as possible but inflate the price and people will think its quality? if it was £20 or £30 maybe...............................Nah no chance P.O.S in my honest opinion :nono:


Say what you see Bruce :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> Am I missing something? Some in-joke perhaps? It just looks like a piece of 5hite - and is it really £330? :rofl:


i think the joke is on the person that buys one, Roy is selling an ETA powered RLT watch for half that price and 1000 times the quality.

i am launching my own brand shortly, its called: "Totally Out of Order" first design is "Screwed In Scotland" it will be powered by a Scottish Midge on a hamster wheel and each one will be given a unique "Glasgow Kiss" By Shuggie the local alcoholic all for only £500 going on Kick starter tonight


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Are you numbering them Bruce? If so can I have number 1 please? Sounds like something to tuck away for a rainy day.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Can you buy matching sunglasses in the same krappy blue with glitter?

Mike


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Are you numbering them Bruce? If so can I have number 1 please? Sounds like something to tuck away for a rainy day.


i will be using minus numbers to show which way they will head, you can have -1 Kev :biggrin:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Had some straps and good service of them over the years but I don't think he has done himself any favors with these. What I would call shabby chic. :yes: Prices are outrageous as well.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Why would anyone buy a watch that looks [email protected] when you can DIY that look anyway, at no additional expense? :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

They forgot the knackered 'tropic' to make it look like a proper clown...sorry i mean clone. No doubt a dial like that with the blow lamp look would push it over the grand mark. It works for old Rolex :swoon:










http://hodinkee.squarespace.com/blog/2011/7/11/the-craziest-tropical-dial-rolex-submariner-you-will-ever-se.html

thats lovely :laugh:


----------

